# is cottage cheese just another name for goat cheese ?



## usc277 (Mar 4, 2010)

is cottage cheese just another name for goat cheese ?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

cottage cheese is made of cows milk


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

x


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

The term "cottage cheese" is believed to have originated because the simple cheese was usually made in cottages from any milk left over after making butter.

Google has the answers


----------



## usc277 (Mar 4, 2010)

am in the middle east, i have researched all over the stores and couldnt find it, i even took pics from google and showed it to the shops and they dont have it ...what the hell


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

usc277 said:


> am in the middle east, i have researched all over the stores and couldnt find it, i even took pics from google and showed it to the shops and they dont have it ...what the hell


Is there not a Sainsburys there?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I like cottaging.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

usc277 said:


> am in the middle east, i have researched all over the stores and couldnt find it, i even took pics from google and showed it to the shops and they dont have it ...what the hell


May be is sold under different name, check for soft cheeses or try to find a decent supermarket for westerners


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

romper stomper said:


> there is only one thing wrong with that question - the words !


wouldnt that be 9 things? :whistling:


----------



## andygates (Mar 14, 2008)

Try asking for curd cheese or paneer.


----------



## usc277 (Mar 4, 2010)

akalatengo said:


> May be is sold under different name, check for soft cheeses or try to find a decent supermarket for westerners


There's a Safeway here. But even they don't sell it


----------



## SisterPsychosis (Dec 27, 2010)

usc277 said:


> is cottage cheese just another name for goat cheese ?


Eh? Goats' cheese is cheese made with goats' milk. Cottage cheese is a strained cheese is basically 'pre-cheese', if you like - it's the curds (the lumpy bits) and whey (the watery bit). It's what Miss Muffet ate...

You can make cottage cheese with any milk - cows', goats', ewes' - even human I guess...


----------



## SisterPsychosis (Dec 27, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> The term "cottage cheese" is believed to have originated because the simple cheese was usually made in cottages from any milk left over after making butter.
> 
> Google has the answers


So does Wikipedia


----------



## SisterPsychosis (Dec 27, 2010)

usc277 said:


> There's a Safeway here. But even they don't sell it


Where are you...?


----------

